
Why Google stores billions of lines of code in a single repository - astdb
http://delivery.acm.org/10.1145/2860000/2854146/p78-potvin.pdf?ip=148.182.26.69&id=2854146&acc=OA&key=4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E4D4702B0C3E38B35%2E5945DC2EABF3343C&__acm__=1562623471_ec501a0b1907e9ce1ae6fb9751d6b541
======
rootshelled
Your link produced an error: "An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #50.7f00655f.1562624656.56db9bd"

Just thought you should know.

In the meantime I think this is the article:
[https://m-cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-
st...](https://m-cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-
billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext)

It seems to be from 2016

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Submitted before, too:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17605371)

